# How to catch daphnia or moina



## borneosucker (May 17, 2009)

Wooo...it's been a while....since my last post here.....

Today I would like to share an interesting topic (well hope it's interesting) on collecting one of the popular live feed for your fry or small mouth fish, which is daphnia or moina 

I've made a video of it....it's on my blog here
My Little Underwater Eden: How to catch daphnia or moina

I hope this info give an idea to hobbyist who are struggling to find live feed for their fish 

Ok, I guess that's about it...let me know what you think 

Cheers


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

very interesting!


----------

